# How to remove this power supply [pics posted]



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

I've pulled a lot of PSU's but this one has me stumped at the moment. It's one of those compact desktops ( Dell Dimension 4600C ). There are no screws that typically hold it to the back panel (where all of the PS2 connectors and all are located). It has a round green tab (not seen) that doesn't seem to help much when pressed down. :4-dontkno


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I would try and find a way and remove that conver on the Dell Case. Looks to me like the screws underneath are holding it together.. Try that. it may just slide out after that. It looks like the screws holding the Cage over the PSU may need to be removed as well.

Jones


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

Have you looked it up on dells site yet they usually have detailed instructions on removal and replacement of user serviceable parts like power supplies.
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim4600C/sm/pwrsply.htm


----------



## bigmike1979 (Jan 21, 2009)

theres a latch on the bottom of the case u have to push down and the psu will slide out easy should be 2 screws


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

That Green tab push down on it an push the supply forward. according to the manual it should just slide forward


----------



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks! I was having trouble navigating DELL's site. For some reason I could only find their PDF owner's manual. It didn't describe how to remove the PSU.


----------

